# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi

## willintas

Hello Everyone i am william from Tasmania,i am a solid plasterer by trade and very much a lover of old traditional works.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi William, welcome  :2thumbsup:

----------

